# moving to the silver coast



## leni M (Jul 3, 2021)

hello folks - just wondering how life is in the silver coast - I am Irish and looking to buy a rural home around the Fig area, but still open lots of ideas....if anyone has any tips or suggestions for great areas that may have more bohemian/spiritual/gentle communities....laid back surfing vibes, need to meet my tribe! good vibes, Leni


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Might get a better and more informed response if you post in the Portugal forum









Portugal Expat Forum for Expats Living in Portugal


The Portugal Expats forum is a community of people that have moved to Portugal from all over the World. This is the place for Expats to meet and discuss all aspects of the Portuguese way of life. Discuss anything from jobs, property in Portugal, culture, food, history and more.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## leni M (Jul 3, 2021)

thank you M!


----------

